# Meldung: JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

Meldung

*JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR​*
Die Kollegen von www.outfox-world.de haben wieder einen interessante Artikel gebracht, der erst auf den zweiten Blick etwas mit Angeln zu tun hat:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/jager-ersparen-steuerzahler-millionen-euro-pro-jahr.html

_REKORDSTRECKE BEIM SCHWARZWILD IN BAYERN – PRIVATE JAGD AUF WILDSCHWEINE HAT MINDESTENS EINEN WERT VON 17 MILLIONEN EURO._

Im Vergleich zum Jahr 2000 hätte sich die Wildschwein-Strecke fast verdreifacht.

Was die privaten Jäger an Zeit und Einsatz aufbringen würden, würde den Staat alleine in Bayern 17 Millionen Euro kosten, würde man das von Berufsjägern erledigen lassen wollen.

Dazu kommt natürlich auch noch, dass damit Wildschaden verhindert wird (ne Hochrechnung von mehr als 85.000 geschossenen Schwarzkitteln auf Wildschaden dürfte sicher auch noch mal ne Menge Millionen zusammen bringen)..
------------------------------------------------------------------​Mir stellt sich bei solchen Meldungen automatisch die Frage:
Wo bleiben Veröffentlichungen der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei (DAFV und Konsorten) zum Thema von Anglervereinen erbrachte Arbeit an den Gewässern?

Wenn die schon nix anderes als Naturschutz und Bewirtschaftung  im Kopf haben (leider), MUSS das dann doch wenigstens auch wie hier beim bayerischen Jagdverband herausgestellt werden...

Die Hoffnung, dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei endlich konkret Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln machen werden, habe ich ja schon aufgegeben.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649 

Dass die aber im Gegensatz zu den Jägern hier nicht mal die Erfolge im "eigenen Feld", bei der Bewirtschaftung und Pflege der Gewässer herausstellen, ist einfach nur mehr als jämmerlich.........

Wo bleibt die genaue Aufrechnung der Zahlen der Arbeitsstunden und was das den Staat kosten würde, würde er das selber machen müssen?

Der Kompetenz des DAFV und der ihn tragenden Landesverbände entsprechend:
Fehlanzeige..........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Meldung: JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR*

Auch hier etwas, was der DAFV oder seine Vorgängerverbände noch nie geschafft haben:
Auf Druck des Jagdverbandes wurde ein Gesetz im Sinne der Jäger verändert:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/kleine-novelle-des-bundesjagdgesetzes-tritt-in-kraft.html

Wir haben zwar nicht das falsche Hobby, aber die falschen Verbände.............


----------



## Deep Down (8. November 2016)

*AW: Meldung: JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......
> Mir stellt sich bei solchen Meldungen automatisch die Frage:
> Wo bleiben Veröffentlichungen der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei (DAFV und Konsorten) zum Thema von Anglervereinen erbrachte Arbeit an den Gewässern?
> 
> ...



Tja, da wird im ureigensten Interesse eben auch kompett versagt!
Nachvollzieh-; erklär- oder entschuldbar sind diese Versäumnisse nicht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Meldung: JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR*

Schade das der Bundesbürger keine Angst vor Brassen hat. Sonst könnten die Angler auch zentnerweise Futter ins Wasser schmeißen und dann die Würdigung für die Entnahme der Schleimer einfordern und den Bürgern vorrechnen, was sie dadurch sparen, das es die Anglerschaft gibt.

Solche Menschen würde ich mir manchmal auch für uns wünschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Meldung: JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR*

Ich finde es schon bemerkenswert!

Da ich selber weiss, wie schwer es ist (siehe Nachtangelverbot B-W) ein Gesetz zu kippen oder zu entschärfen...

Das sind schon andere Verbände bei den Jägern und Schützen (obwohl auch die mit ihren Ehrenamtsstrukturen so ihre Probleme haben) als bei den Anglern..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Meldung: JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR*

Jäger haben eine ganz andere Lobby, Jäger sind im Vergleich zu Anglern wohlhabender, besser vernetzt.

Jäger machen das "grüne Abitur", da schwingt Achtung vor dem Lernstoff mit. 

Wir haben ein Imageproblem und keiner macht was dagegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Meldung: JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR*

Angler haben gutes Image in der Bevölkerung, das ist nicht das Problem (siehe Arlinghaus dazu).

Imageprobleme bei Anglern werden nur von den nixnutzigen Verbanditen immer wieder verbreitet...

Als Entschuldigung für ihr Versagen.....


----------



## Muckimors (16. November 2016)

*AW: Meldung: JÄGER ERSPAREN STEUERZAHLER MILLIONEN EURO PRO JAHR*

Ich kann mir noch sehr genau an Zeiten erinnern, als die Jäger, heute bezeichnen sie sich als "Heger" gehetzt und gejagd wurden. Das haben die ganz gekonnt gemanaged durch zusammenhaltende Verbandsarbeit, durch viele Dinge, eben auch durch ihre Bezeichnung...Heger und Pfleger....

Eigentlich doch sehr überlegt sowas. Jagd wurde mit Begriffen wie hetzen, treiben, töten konnotiert. Daher also irgendwann : Heger statt Jäger  

Wieso sind wir eigentlich Angler ? Was ist das überhaupt für ein Wort ? Wir sind "Gewässerpaten", Gewässerschützer, Wasserheger oder oder oder...

Dann heißt es nicht mehr "Die Angler haben dieses oder jenes, sondern der Fischheger Hans Müller...

Könnte man ja mal einen Thread draus machen : 

Statt Angelverein heißt es in Zukunft "Fischhegeverein....

Es ist auch nicht gut, wenn es heißt "Sportfischerverein", damit spielen wir Peta argumentativ ja nur in die Hände. 

Wir betreiben keinen Sport, sondern hegen und pflegen...genau wie die Jäger...



Gruß Muckimors


----------

